

Brief Q&A with the founders of Slinkset (YC Summer 08) - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/08/18/slinkset-takes-niche-approach-reddit-style-aggregators

======
callmeed
Very cool ... I use Slinkset as part of a personal site. It's great. A good
mix of features without sacrificing simplicity.

Of the recent YC funded companies, I'd have to say it's in my top 2 favorites
(TicketStumbler being the other).

~~~
brett
Thanks!

~~~
jackchristopher
_Our software currently allows for this, but we have yet to expose it through
the UI. It is something we hope to get to soon, but for the time being users
have to contact us to change how their site's ranking works._ \- SS

TIS mentioned story placement timing and power user points. Any more details?

What _couldn't_ I change?

------
mpc
Good read, great to see Slinkset getting more exposure.

I personally think that whole notion of user-voted content and the technology
behind it is still in its infancy. I see Slinkset as part of the next step in
its progression.

I also had a similar idea back in the winter but didn't end up pursuing it and
did something else. So needless to say their success makes me feel extra warm
and fuzzy.

